# problème de clavier iBook ( il "écrit" tout seul )



## noche84 (14 Avril 2007)

En fait, je vais essayer de vous expliquer clairement le problème

Il s'agit donc d'un iBook G4 1,33Mhz 256 Mo de RAM ( iBook 14" donc )

Je précise que j'ai déjà essayé de formater le disque et j'ai refait une installation toute propre de Jaguar...

Le problème : 
Je l'allume, et il commence à bipper comme si vous appuyez par exemple sur la touche F8 ( qui ne correspond à rien donc )... Je vais sur Safari, ma page de garde est google et la il commence à sélectionner/désélectionner le bouton "rechercher" un peu comme si on appuyait sur Enter...

Du coup je me suis dit : Simple, je lance Textedit et je vois la touche fautive... Mais non seulement il n'écrit rien mais en plus Safari continue à faire "clignotter" mon bouton rechercher de google...

Bien sur il n'est pas nécessaire d'être sur Safari pour avoir le problème, ça le fait n'importe où, n'importe quand ( on touchant un peu au clavier ou en le déclipsant reclipsant ça ne change rien et puis à un moment donné il s'arrête... )

Alors... Je n'ai jamais eu de problème comme ça ( heureusement ) mais bon... J'aimerais pouvoir réparer ça 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2007)

Ah ouais, c'est bizarre &#231;a, j'ai un iBook, mais j'ai jamais eu ce genre de probl&#232;mes...
Tu pourrais peut-&#234;tre essayer de brancher un clavier en USB, voir ce que &#231;a fait...
Si &#231;a s'arr&#234;te comme &#231;a sans pr&#233;venir, c'est peut-&#234;tre qu'il s'agit d'un faux contact, il faudrait peut-&#234;tre consulter un technicien, j'en ai peur... :sick:


----------



## noche84 (15 Avril 2007)

Alors j'vous donne la suite de la saga ( lol )

Je me suis rendu compte qu'en fait c'était la touche Enter qui n'allait plus... Je l'ai donc démontée, nettoyé avec un pinceau en dessous etc...

J'ai allumé l'ordi avec la touche démontée ( mais le clavier repositionné bien sur ) et j'ai tester le contacteur ( le pti plastique qui fait office de bouton sous la touche ) et je me suis rendu compte qu'elle était devenue hyper sensible... Un effleurement et zou, c parti...

Personne n'a une idée pour diminuer la sensibilité de cette touche ?

( Là, la touche est remontée grâce à ce guide : http://www.sterpin.net/clipsagetouche.htm ) et elle fonctionne +- ( toujours hyper sensible )


----------



## laurent1 (15 Avril 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> Alors j'vous donne la suite de la saga ( lol )
> 
> Je me suis rendu compte qu'en fait c'était la touche Enter qui n'allait plus... Je l'ai donc démontée, nettoyé avec un pinceau en dessous etc...
> 
> ...



Moi g un clavier bluetooth qui a bu du café sucré et ben depuis il fait tout le temps des m.


----------



## noche84 (15 Avril 2007)

Et bien je te conseille de démonter la touche M afin de la nettoyer avec un chiffon légèrement humidifé... ( d'autant + que les claviers bluethoot ( ou externes en général ) sont + faciles à démonter/remonter qu'un clavier de portable


----------

